# After years of Keto Ive gone back



## E-Volve (Mar 13, 2013)

as title says Ive switched back again.
So now I need to learn a bit more about bulking and cutting on the carbs as well as ratios to shoot for.
I cdecided to go 50%P/30%C/20%F

I dont really want to put on weight right now.
I just want to adjust and maintain where I am or if possible get a bit leaner. Im at 7% right now.

Ok so I feel like im doing something wrong.
I eat and love what I made just a little to much.
Im eating brown rice,chicken, 4%fat ground beef, peanutbutter, protein shakes. The chicken, beef and rice I mix all up. little cayanne season and its just awesome.
I notice that Im hungry a lot more than I was keto.
so Im wondering is it possible I messed up or am I just adjusting?
my cals are a about 2750-2800 a day.
Thats my normal maintain area.


----------



## tripletotal (Mar 13, 2013)

Why did you decide to go back, if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## chicken_hawk (Mar 13, 2013)

I'll bump this, but can't help...I know my limits LOL

Good luck,
Hawk


----------



## E-Volve (Mar 13, 2013)

I decided to switch back becasue I was feeling a bit flat. Like I didnt look as good as I should for the bodyfat percentage Im at.
I also thought I may respond well since I have been eating keto style for so long.
Finally, I want to get down the dieting and bulking on carbs.
Im pretty good at doing it keto. I know my body well enough and how much I need to do what I want. Now I want to see if I can learn this with carbs.

I never had luck with carbs when I was younger. I know a lot more now so I hope it can aide me in my journey. For the most part Im really hoping cals in/cals out still applies overall. The ratios i hope arent as important, but if they are I need to learn.


----------

